# Αυτός μάς έλειπε



## cythere (May 27, 2008)

Όλα τα 'χε η Μαριορή, ο φερετζές τής έλειπε!

Ο Νικολά θα πραγματοποιήσει ομιλία στην Ολομέλεια της Βουλής.
Ο Michel, o Constantin (ναι, ήταν αδύνατος κάποτε) και ο Bonnet de Cheval (για τους μη γαλλομαθείς, ο Σκούφος του Αλόγου) θα χειροκροτούν όλο ευτυχία!

Δεν πάμε καθόλου καλά, μου φαίνεται...


----------

